

PG: Why Startups are Good at Doing Things - kd5bjo
http://www.justin.tv/eric/b/269029870

======
kd5bjo
My notes:

* Large number of startups
    
    
       - Startups in general do better than any individual startups
     * Nothing to Lose
     * Desperate
       - Makes you try crazy things
     * Poor
       - Makes you do things yourself
     * Do many things
       - More ideas produce more good ideas, even if each idea has no better chance of being good
     * Don't need to prove something is a good idea before trying it
       - All really good ideas seem stupid at first
       - If they didn't, someone else would be doing it already
       - Suggests giving "Get out of jail free" cards to let employees
     * Get all the benefits of your work
       - Otherwise, full downside but minimal upside
       - Risk is proportionate to reward; keeping risks low also keeps rewards low
     * Motivation, in increasing order of effectiveness
       - Aiming for acquisition
       - Fear of failure
       - Play a practical joke on the world

~~~
mathgladiator
More ideas also creates more failures (learning experiences) and problems
(source for more ideas and potential revenue streams _).

_ This is probably why there are so many project management/bug tracking tools
in existence.

------
endlessvoid94
Sorry, but I couldn't finish that video. I couldn't hear a damn thing.

------
spydertennis
I too was having audio problems with the video.

Why are startups good at doing things? The answer seems obvious IMO. They
start with nothing. Therefore they have to do something in order to exist. Big
companies already have things (product, revenue) so sometimes its not
necessary for them to actually do anything.

